# Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen



## TilRoquette (21. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben in unserem Naturteich (ohne Filteranlage, Bachlauf, 60qm, 30.000l) 15 Goldsaiblinge ... Glaube ich, denn sehen tut man die nie. Die Bewegen sich immer in Grundnähe und unser Wasser ist nicht so klar, noch ...

Wir hätten gern größere Fische, die man häufiger sieht, die also auch mal nach oben schwimmen und nicht allzu scheu sind.

Kois kommen nicht in Frage, weil die Wasserqualität noch nicht ihr biologisches Gleichgewicht hat (dauert bei Naturteichen ohne Filter 2-3 Jahre). Und weil die die Saibling-Jungen, __ Molche, __ Libellen etc dezimieren.  Außerdem wären mir heimische Fische sympathischer.

Wer kann mir Fische empfehlen? Wo kriegt man die?


----------



## danyvet (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Große Fische, die sich mit Molchen "vertragen", wirst du kaum finden.
__ Moderlieschen!!! sind der Hit!!! Und man sieht sie auch, weil sie vorwiegend an der Oberfläche schwimmen und haufenweise Mücken fange 
Hier ein Video von Markus (Moderlieschenking), der auch hier im Forum schreibt

edit: Ich hab auch welche, aber erst seit letzten Herbst, sind noch Babies, springen noch nicht. Das war für mich das Entscheidungskriterium, sie zu nehmen, dass sie mit Molchen gemeinsam gehen. Denn meine Molchis sind mir heilig 
Hab mich ein Jahr lang hier durchs Forum gefragt, ob das auch wirklich geht. Und alle, die beide gemeinsam haben, haben es mir versichert


----------



## Doc (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Also unsere Karpfen und die __ Molche verstehen sich super miteinander  
Gibt aber sicherlich andere Sorten, wo das ein Problem werden könnte.


----------



## Janski (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Tach TilRoquette,

also erstmal habe ich noch nie was von Goldsaiblingen gehört, ich denke eher das es Goldforellen sind und bist du sicher, dass die bei dir im Teich abgelaicht haben?

Da __ Kleinfische ausscheiden, empfehle ich dir Goldorfen in entsprechender Größe zu setzen, die hängen oft an der Oberfläche und schnappen sich Mücken und anderes Getier.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Regs (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo,
Google spuckt zu Goldsaibling eigentlich auch nur gastronomische Links zum gebeizten Lauinger Goldsaibling aus. Ein Foto wäre mal interessant!


----------



## canis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Wenn du meinst, das Wasser habe ohnehin noch nicht sein biologisches Gleichgewicht gefunden, dann würde ich auf weitere Fische vorerst gänzlich verzichten. 

Falls du übrigens tatsächlich Saiblinge im Teich hast (wobei ich meinen Vorrednern recht gebe, das es "Goldsaiblinge" wohl gar nicht gibt), hast du eh schon grosse __ Raubfische im Teich. Da ist jeder Karpfen, jede __ Schleie, etc. weitaus harmloser für Molch&Co.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo Till! 

Empfehlen würde ich Dir auch die __ Moderlieschen.

Und nicht wieder Mückentötolin ins Wasser kippen, dass hat in einem Naturteich, in dem sich die Fische selbst ernähren sollen, nix zu suchen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hi,

Goldsaiblinge kenn ich auch nicht direkt. Da sie es aber in einem geschlossenen techniklosen Teich aushalten müßte es sich dabei um einen Hybriden aus Salvelinus fontinalis und Salvelinus alpinus handeln - den Elsässer Saibling - die werden u.a. speziell für die Teichmast gezogen) Die lassen sich in Gegensatz zu den Elternarten auch einigermaßen in Stillgewässern halten. Vermehren tun die sich im Teich aber im Normalfall nicht, Saiblinge brauchen unbedingt stark überströmte Kiesbänke zum laichen (wie Forellen).

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Es gibt (wenn auch sehr selten im Handel) eine goldene Farbvariante des Bachsaiblings (Salvelinus fontinalis) (z.B. abgebildet in dem Buch Fische Krebse __ Muscheln von Wolfgang Hauer).
Fortpflanzung wird es aber in deinem Teich nicht geben. Auch Bachsaiblinge und Seesaiblinge halten es im stehenden Gewässer mit Frischwasser (ohne Frischwasser ist aber spätestens im Sommer schluß- Die Letaltemperatur liegt auch bei annähernder O²Sättigung bei ungefähr 22°C wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) ohne Probleme aus. Beide Arten haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie, wenn laichreif, in der Paarungszeit in den gebräuchlichen Betonrinnen in der Fischzucht sehr schnell verpilzen. Da die Laichreife mit 3 Jahren eintritt, also ziemlich genau dann, wenn die Fische marktfertig sind, ist das natürlich unlustig für den Teichwirt. Diese Problem umgeht man mit den Hybriden. Um die Molchlarven würde ich mir bei den sehr räuberischen Bach- und Elsässersaiblingen mehr Sorgen machen als bei Kois......

LG Thomas


----------



## canis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibts beim Teich einen Bachlauf. Wenn nicht, würde ich ohnehin dringenst dazu raten, die Saiblinge zu entfernen.


----------



## TilRoquette (25. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem eifrig darüber gerätselt wurde wurde, was wir wohl für Fische haben: es sind Farbschleie. Sorry für die Fehlinfos.

Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass Fische in einem naturnahen Teich, in dem es auch viele Amphibien und Insekten geben soll, gar nichts verloren haben.

Oder sind die __ Moderlieschen diesbezüglich kein Problem?


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo,

mit __ Moderlieschen gibt es wohl am wenigsten Probleme, weil sie sehr kleine Schnuten haben


----------



## canis (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Farbschleien? Wahrscheinlich Goldschleien, oder? Weil Farbschleien habe ich auch noch nie gehört...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo


> Wir hätten gern größere Fische, die man häufiger sieht, die also auch mal nach oben schwimmen und nicht allzu scheu sind.


Wie schon öfters in diesem Thread erwähnt, kann ich Dir zu __ Moderlieschen raten,
sie sind zwar nicht so groß aber alles andere erfüllen sie zu 100 %.
LG Markus


----------



## TilRoquette (2. Mai 2011)

canis schrieb:


> Farbschleien? Wahrscheinlich Goldschleien, oder? Weil Farbschleien habe ich auch noch nie gehört...



Die Fische heißen laut Bestimmungsbuch auch "Tinca Tinca" oder Farbschleie, auch wenn sie gelb/gold sind. Haben wir vom Vorgänger übernommen.


----------

